# Rootserver von Server4You?



## tobee (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Rootserver von http://www.server4you.de zu bestellen.
Bevor ich die Bestellung abschicke wollte ich fragen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Server4You gemacht hat.
Und welches Betriebsystem genommen hat?

Tobee


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Tobee,

es gibt viele Kundenberichte zu Server4you im Internet. Einfach mal googlen.


Wenn du ein bisschen mehr ausgeben magst, schick' mir einfach mal eine PN - vllt. kann ich dir ein gutes Angebot zukommen lassen.


----------



## tobee (19. Juni 2006)

Mein Thread ist zwar veraltet aber ich hätte noch Interesse an einem Angebot.

Tobee


----------

